# Do we have any metalheads here?



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

*JUST WANT TO SEE HOW MANY METALHEADS WE GOT ON ROLLITUP! 

WHAT ERA DID YOU GROW UP AS A TEEN? 

80s

WHAT ARE YOUR TOP 10 FAVORITE METAL BANDS? **

MERCYFUL FATE/KING DIAMOND
SLAYER
HYPOCRISY
KREATOR
TESTAMENT
IRON MAIDEN
OLD METALLICA
OLD MEGADETH
JUDAS PRIEST
WASP*
*
LAST CONCERT YOU WENT TO? 

GIGANTOUR WITH MEGADETH/MOTORHEAD/LACUNA COIL

UPCOMING CONCERT YOU PLAN TO ATTEND? 

BARGE FROM HELL CRUISE

BEST METAL MOMENT? 

I'VE HAD QUITE A FEW. 

I HAVE TO MENTION MY FIRST CONCERT WHICH WAS IRON MAIDEN/JUDAS PRIEST IN 1982. I WAS VERY YOUNG. MY OLDER COUSIN WHO GOT ME INTO METAL TOOK ME AND A FRIEND OF MINE AND A BUNCH OF HER FRIENDS TO THE SHOW AT THE OLD MET CENTER IN MINNESOTA. FROM THE ROAD TRIP UP THERE, TO THE PARKING LOT SCENE, TO THE ACTUAL SHOW AND THE AFTERMATH, IT WAS ONE OF THE MOST EXCITING AND PLEASURABLE MOMENTS IN MY LIFE. IF I COULD REWIND TIME I WOULD TAKE IT BACK TO THAT MOMENT. FIRST CONCERT. FIRST LAY. FIRST TIME GETTING HIGH. IT WAS CONTINUOUS ORGASM AND I'LL NEVER EXPERIENCE ANYTHING REMOTELY LIKE IT EVER AGAIN.

"WELL THAT WAS BACK IN THE DAY, AND IF YOU WEREN'T THERE, IT DOESN'T MATTER ANYWAY, BECAUSE YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND".

\m/_ METAL RULES _\m/






*


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 29, 2012)

Priest. Hell yes and old Metallica before James went too straight too fast.


----------



## george xxx (Aug 29, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Priest. Hell yes and old Metallica before James went too straight too fast.


Good stuff but beyond that I'm lost. 
I'd like to say I'm too young and never heard of them but its more like too old and never heard of them because I started turning the radio off when disco tortured rock. I don't think you want my opinion of punk rock and immitation metal bands. Our delicate readers would not be able to handle that much foul language in a single reply. Last time I went to a concert the 80s were in the future.


----------



## sippinslurpies (Aug 29, 2012)

Go on mate.. what are yr thoughts on Punk Rock and Imitation metal bands? I'm sure we can handle it


I wouldn't go around calling myself a Metalhead coz i'm definitely not yr stereotypical long haired black t-shirt wearing fool... However I fucking love my music heavy and slow like the Melvins, the heavy grooves of Kyuss and Fu Manchu, the driving force and production of Ministry and heaps of other sorta alternative metal bands.... I actually love the guitar playing in a lot speed metal and death metal bands but can't for the life of me get into the death metal growl, IMO it ruins the whole skill and song writing of the Guitarist.

Last band I saw was Fu Manchu and it was on the monday night at the tail end of a massive bender starting on the wednesday before, don't remember a lot of it but i know i was rocking the fuck out and rippin that air guitar to shreds hahaha


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey man i seen megadeth with testament and judas priest maybe 2 years ago, fuckin A1!!

anyone like meshuggah?http://youtu.be/ZQ7liQrRMT4


----------



## MysticMorris (Aug 29, 2012)

Metal is awesome, Pantera not on your list mate?


----------



## unohu69 (Aug 29, 2012)

yuuup, still best show ever was Slayer. but seen a bunch of others also. Still nothing like classic 80's metal either. Way to hard to pick top 10's in most things I love, cannabis, Music, and hot hollywood actresses....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

Top 10 is hard.
Not in any particular order.

Gorguts
Cryptopsy (Mike Disalvo era)
Testament
Megadeth
Death
Dillinger Escape Plan (Dimitri era)
Pantera
Suffocation
Morbid Angel
Decrepit Birth

Top 20 would have been more like it


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 29, 2012)

Metal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Top 10 is hard.
> Not in any particular order.
> 
> Gorguts
> ...


WOOOOOO!!!! Testament! 

[video=youtube;ja1AOyXr9Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja1AOyXr9Z4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;MlO_smO4gaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlO_smO4gaM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;7G14u64D-Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G14u64D-Sc[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;qATwaZTqb54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qATwaZTqb54[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;U9JRZFbL7Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9JRZFbL7Nk[/video]


----------



## ink the world (Aug 29, 2012)

42 year old Metalhead with two sons ages 5 & 7 and both metalheads.

Grew up in the 70-80's. 
First concert: Kiss in the old Boston Garden, I was so young I was in awe of it all, 1978-1979
Best show: 1997 Ozzfest w/ Ozzy, Sabbath and Pantera


Favorite bands:
Pantera
Slayer
Sabbath
Old Ozzy
Old Van Halen
Lamb of God
Priest
Maiden
Metallica (pre black album)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;a7pqj8Be8kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7pqj8Be8kU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZqRhLEdgGdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqRhLEdgGdQ[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 29, 2012)

Not really a METAL head parse but do enjoy metal core and such. I was born in 80 , as a kid I jammed out to Iron Maiden, Mettalica, Death Angel ect. 

Fav bands. Well favorite artist of all time is Manson but from there its

1. Atreyu (named my son after them - the older shit)

[video=youtube_share;_CkW0bZmuLk]http://youtu.be/_CkW0bZmuLk[/video]

2. Bullet for my valentine.

3. Tool

4. Type O Negative

5. Pantera

6. Dio


----------



## elduece (Aug 29, 2012)

club, hip hop, dubstepping, rap, raving pufftins, tube/analog purist, etc are for subhumans, thugs and wannabees.


----------



## MysticMorris (Aug 29, 2012)

sippinslurpies said:


> Go on mate.. what are yr thoughts on Punk Rock and Imitation metal bands? I'm sure we can handle it
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go around calling myself a Metalhead coz i'm definitely not yr stereotypical long haired black t-shirt wearing fool... However I fucking love my music heavy and slow like the Melvins, the heavy grooves of Kyuss and Fu Manchu, the driving force and production of Ministry and heaps of other sorta alternative metal bands.... I actually love the guitar playing in a lot speed metal and death metal bands but can't for the life of me get into the death metal growl, IMO it ruins the whole skill and song writing of the Guitarist.
> ...


Kyuss!!! yes! now there is a band. And Fu Manchu aswell, Was lucky enough to get a ticket for the Kyuss lives tour, and have seen Fu Manchu many times. Indeed it isnt metal but it certainly has influences in there, good bit of Sabbath for example.


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

"I wouldn't go around calling myself a Metalhead coz i'm definitely not yr stereotypical long haired black t-shirt wearing fool..."

Well if you knew what being a metalhead was really about you'd probably take back that statement. Where does the word fool come from? Since when is someone a fool for the length of their hair or the type of clothing they wear?

You are not a metalhead, but it's not because of the hair or clothes.


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> Metal is awesome, Pantera not on your list mate?


Love Pantera, Phil and Dime(RIP). They just didn't make my all-time cut mostly for not having very many full studio albums out compared to most metal bands of that stature. As for talent and live performances they were amazing. 

The pre-Cowboys From Hell albums are ok but not great. IMO And after Cowboys and Vulgar, even though I enjoy Far Beyond and Trendkill, they just didn't have the same ???????? that Cowboys and Vulgar had. And Reinventing was only so-so. Again, IMO


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

[youtube]req-oDf2ZRc[/youtube]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;nM__lPTWThU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

One of my favs....

[youtube]EKSU1W0ZUmQ[/youtube]


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> yuuup, still best show ever was Slayer. but seen a bunch of others also. Still nothing like classic 80's metal either. Way to hard to pick top 10's in most things I love, cannabis, Music, and hot hollywood actresses....


I agree. Top 10ing the best Metal bands is impossible. But I went by how often I listen to and how much I enjoy the actual music and artist. I've met most of my top ten picks. 
Maiden, Halford, Tom-Kerry, Dave, Kirk, Chuck-Eric, Peter, Mille and Blackie. And I have a great story for each one but I'll mention Blackie because WASP is kind of the one that sticks out most on my list when compared to the others. WASP is more a hair metal band although through the years they have become very political and progressed well. 
I met Blackie at a Minnesota show where Metal Church was opening up for them. Blackie rolled into the parking lot hours before the show, me and my friend just happened to be there as the place was opening up. I was fairly surprised seeing him roll up driving a bigrig with a clan following him in trucks and motorcycles. I instinctively just stuck my fist in the air and as he drove by he stuck his head out and yelled "FUCK! lol We went up to him and he came over and we talked for a good 30 minutes. He had some guys go in and when they came out they told him it was a no go. He got all fired up and walked in. We stayed out by the rig and road crew because we were heavy in conversation with a few of those guys to. About 5 minutes later Blackie came out and said they weren't going to play because his crazy mic setup which breaths fire and weighs a ton could not be setup on the venue's stage because of safety regulations, they also couldn't do certain types of pyrotechnics which he said the venue didn't inform him of before hand. So they were out of there. We were like NO FUCKING WAY. Just disappointed. He apologized and we talked another 30 minutes or so. He asked if we wanted to ride Elvis, which is the name of his mic stand setup. They opened up the rig and we got in and checked it out, it was a very cool moment. We got some signed shirts and photos, said our farewells and some dude jumped into the rig and Blackie got a some awesome hog and rode off to the next venue. As he rode off he actually made an effort to slow down, look back and give us the fist up. One of the coolest artists I've ever met.


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Top 10 is hard.
> Not in any particular order.
> 
> Gorguts
> ...


You got some good death in there Oates.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

Meet blackie a few years back and he is a real nice guy.


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

ink the world said:


> 42 year old Metalhead with two sons ages 5 & 7 and both metalheads.
> 
> Grew up in the 70-80's.
> First concert: Kiss in the old Boston Garden, I was so young I was in awe of it all, 1978-1979
> ...


Great list ink. I guess Sabbath should be on any Metal list really, the godfathers of Metal. IMO Love early Van Halen as well and Ozzy as a solo act should of definitely been on my list as I listen to his early albums often and have enjoyed a few OzzFests. Only real Ozzy show I saw was the No Rest tour, kinda after his greatness IMO.


----------



## sippinslurpies (Aug 29, 2012)

thehole said:


> Well if you knew what being a metalhead was really about you'd probably take back that statement. Where does the word fool come from? Since when is someone a fool for the length of their hair or the type of clothing they wear?


Well all i am saying is I love my music loud and heavy, but these days metal has become a fashion not just a music style and as always I'll dress the same way i've always dressed... half my mates are full on "metalheads" and they're a joke as far as clothing goes, they wouldn't be caught dead in anything but a black t-shirt and skin tight black jeans. I go to the same shows with em and wear whatever.


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;a7pqj8Be8kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7pqj8Be8kU[/video]


Very under-rated album for whatever reason. I guess Hidden Treasures is considered a EP.


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 29, 2012)

L.A's Wasted Youth

The English Dogs

Minor Threat

DRI


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 29, 2012)

Bad Brains

The Ramones

Chro Mags


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

I understand what you are saying, but it's all opinion. Maybe your friends that dress the look think your digs are shit. It's casual.


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> One of my favs....
> 
> [youtube]EKSU1W0ZUmQ[/youtube]


My favorite Priest album. Next would be maybe Stained Class. Love the 80s Priest albums and Painkiller was powerful, but to me there is nothing better then 70s Priest.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

[youtube]zuwW9IVwZ0U[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

Top 2 for me also..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;bR8-tkLOOVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR8-tkLOOVg[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

One more before I go to work.

[video=youtube;1QAR9rCFsZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QAR9rCFsZU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure I'd say I'm a metalhead, but definately seen my share of metal bands
Judas Priest
Motorhead
Black Sabbath
Dio
Ozzy
Anthrax
Metallica
Alice in Chains
Van Halen
Motely Crue
Scorpions...the list is pretty long now that think of it, going to concerts has been a passion of mine for a while now


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

Love the profile pic melt.

It doesn't get any better then Maiden and Priest.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

thehole said:


> Love the profile pic melt.
> 
> It doesn't get any better then Maiden and Priest.




Really digging accept's Blood of the nation's cd right now...lol

Seen maiden and priest about 20 times each,And all a fucking experience my friend...lol


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure I'd say I'm a metalhead, but definately seen my share of metal bands
> Judas Priest
> Motorhead
> Black Sabbath
> ...


That's one hell of a list of shows. 

Doesn't beat mine I think. But you probably have more years left then me. I've only done two this year and have only two more planned for the year, but to date I'm at 148 shows since age 12. Not counting the ones I forgot or state fairs where I have seen some greats from the past like Motley Crue, Journey, Alice and Chains ect. 

Love the Scorps. I first heard the Blackout album and some of the earlier ones just a few months before my first show ever in 1982. Thank pete my cousin got me into them and stuff like AC/DC early on.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2012)

Always been into music...spent all my money on going to gigs and stereos and albums {see how old I am lol}...been working since I was 15 and most if not all my cash went to music...it was and still is my major form of expression and escape


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Really digging accept's Blood of the nation's cd right now...lol
> 
> Seen maiden and priest about 20 times each,And all a fucking experience my friend...lol


Love the Blood of Nations album. I'd never thought I could like Accept without Udo but Mark is pretty damn good. Glad Wolf is there. 

IM and JP account for about 18 of my concert totals. I missed a lot of shows in the early to mid 80s because of age restrictions.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

thehole said:


> That's one hell of a list of shows.
> 
> Doesn't beat mine I think. But you probably have more years left then me. I've only done two this year and have only two more planned for the year, but to date I'm at 148 shows since age 12. Not counting the ones I forgot or state fairs where I have seen some greats from the past like Motley Crue, Journey, Alice and Chains ect.
> 
> Love the Scorps. I first heard the Blackout album and some of the earlier ones just a few months before my first show ever in 1982. Thank pete my cousin got me into them and stuff like AC/DC early on.



I have been to around 200 shows.

First was pink floyd at tampa stadium in 1977 (gotta love your brothers)


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

thehole said:


> Love the Blood of Nations album. I'd never thought I could like Accept without Udo but Mark is pretty damn good. Glad Wolf is there.
> 
> IM and JP account for about 18 of my concert totals. I missed a lot of shows in the early to mid 80s because of age restrictions.



Have you heard Stalingrad? (Accept)

Fucking awesome!! Just saw maiden in GA.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

[youtube]5dbGpxMAahU[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I have been to around 200 shows.
> 
> First was pink floyd at tampa stadium in 1977 (gotta love your brothers)


Seen the last 2 tours of Floyd when they came to Toronto and seen Rodger Waters a couple times also....both incredible shows


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Always been into music...spent all my money on going to gigs and stereos and albums {see how old I am lol}...been working since I was 15 and most if not all my cash went to music...it was and still is my major form of expression and escape


Same here friend. 

My dad hated my music, he look at my LPs and cassette tapes, shirts and anything related to music not as if they were evil or anything, but he could never understand why I would want to spend all my money on it.

I do admit I've wasted many thousands on stereos. lol I currently have my dream home system but I'm actually debating about throwing something new and nice into my ride like the old days, even though I almost never use my car. It's a great hobby and lifestyle either way.

I once fought a guy 3 years older then me when I was in Junior high 8th grade for breaking my WASP self-titled album over his knee after he grabbed it out my arms because I made the mistake of taking a shortcut through the Senior high parking lot going home. I saw red after he broke it, then nothing. We beat each other bloody until two teachers pulled us off of each other. I think the only reason I felt I lost was because my album broke. I needed the cassette anyway.


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Have you heard Stalingrad? (Accept)
> 
> Fucking awesome!! Just saw maiden in GA.


Never got to see Pink Floyd live, just Roger Waters. 

Just missed Maiden, Def Leppard and GodSmack(weird lineup) at a Rock fest in Wisconsin in July. Haven't seen them since the Final Frontier tour with Dream Theater. 

Yes, I grabbed the cd/dvd combo in May. Good stuff. Nuclear Blast label.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2012)

thehole said:


> Same here friend.
> 
> My dad hated my music, he look at my LPs and cassette tapes, shirts and anything related to music not as if they were evil or anything, but he could never understand why I would want to spend all my money on it.
> 
> ...


I bought Pink Floyds "The Wall" in very freak'n format since it's release...many times due to people coming over for a party and getting it scratched to shit or someone walking away with it....damn the money I spent on record needles alone is probably enough to choke a horse.
But my mom always said...You work and pay your way, whatever else you do with your money is up to you.....don't come crying to me when it's all gone, now get outside!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

Bang'n some restless and wild now.

The folks next door hate me,But i own my home! So ...


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

I have bought that album more then a few times myself. 

My cousin who got me into metal who worked at one of the only metal record shops in mn in that day gave me much of my stuff which really helped me afford weed and beer in the early days. $5 was a lot of money at that age.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

thehole said:


> I have bought that album more then a few times myself.
> 
> My cousin who got me into metal who worked at one of the only metal record shops in mn in that day gave me much of my stuff which really helped me afford weed and beer in the early days. $5 was a lot of money at that age.




Amen brother...lol


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Bang'n some restless and wild now.
> 
> The folks next door hate me,But i own my home! So ...


LOL

We are in an awesome neighborhood, or I should say block, where there is mostly 20s-40s aged folks. My one neighbor is a DJ so he is out all hours of the night and blasts his shitty music so he don't care, and my other neighbor works nights so on weekdays and weekends I can go ape shit with volume. I invested heavy in my home system so I'm going to fucking use it. 
Music really carries here though so when some serious shit like Slayer or Sodom or some Black Metal is going there are some fearful glances sometimes from joggers and old folks walking by. I always love blasting hell awaits by Slayer if I catch a local politician or church group coming toward my place soliciting. good stuff.


----------



## MysticMorris (Aug 30, 2012)

thehole said:


> Love Pantera, Phil and Dime(RIP). They just didn't make my all-time cut mostly for not having very many full studio albums out compared to most metal bands of that stature. As for talent and live performances they were amazing.
> 
> The pre-Cowboys From Hell albums are ok but not great. IMO And after Cowboys and Vulgar, even though I enjoy Far Beyond and Trendkill, they just didn't have the same ???????? that Cowboys and Vulgar had. And Reinventing was only so-so. Again, IMO


Aye I'm with you man, those are my prefered albums aswell. And indeed the pre-cowboys stuff isnt really my cup of tea either. I think I have the respect for them that I do due to the talent that you mentioned. Maybe they werent the most prolific though. Been playing guitar for 8years and I'm only about able to play cowboys from hell now hehe, challenging stuff.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice list Capt.

Akercocke
Cryptopsy (Disalvo)
Hate Eternal
Deicide
Death
Suffocation
Aeon
Pantera
Obituary
Spawn of Possession

Damn 10 really is hard. 

I miss my hair sometimes. Grew it for about 7 years, was past my mid-back. Killer. Had to chop it off to work around mills and lathes.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 30, 2012)

i was into a lot of metal as a teen ager.. my first concert was ozzy, metallica opened up for him.. cliff was still alive, it was the master of puppets tour and metaliica were simply awesome..

just saw maiden again this summer with alice cooper..

my buddy wanted to go to the mayhem tour, motorhead, slayer, anthrax and a few others, but i wasn't really feeling it.. really wanted to see motorhead and slayer would have been awesome i'm sure as well..


----------



## thehole (Aug 30, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> Aye I'm with you man, those are my prefered albums aswell. And indeed the pre-cowboys stuff isnt really my cup of tea either. I think I have the respect for them that I do due to the talent that you mentioned. Maybe they werent the most prolific though. Been playing guitar for 8years and I'm only about able to play cowboys from hell now hehe, challenging stuff.


Ya early Pantera was basically bad glam metal and the Power Metal album was a mix of harder thrash type metal with glam and it just didn't do it for me. It's what was in at that time I guess, and in order to get anyone important to listen to your music you had to follow a genre. Now don't get me wrong, I loved/love some glam/hair metal bands WASP being one of them, but whenever a band tried to mix genres together like that it never went over well for too long. 

I have a Charvel Desolation and an old Fender I still jam on now and then. Nice Marshall stack I bought used in 2002 still goes. I can do just about any Pantera rhythm from those two albums, most metal albums, but solos take much concentration and practice to maintain and I have just too many other hobbies and ills keeping me busy. Very challenging art.


----------



## thehole (Aug 30, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Nice list Capt.
> 
> Akercocke
> Cryptopsy (Disalvo)
> ...


Now there is some death.

I miss mine as well. had it down to my ass from 14 to about mid 20s. Long gone, have bruce willis look now. 
[h=1]Chuck Schuldiner was a god.[/h]


----------



## thehole (Aug 30, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i was into a lot of metal as a teen ager.. my first concert was ozzy, metallica opened up for him.. cliff was still alive, it was the master of puppets tour and metaliica were simply awesome..
> 
> just saw maiden again this summer with alice cooper..
> 
> my buddy wanted to go to the mayhem tour, motorhead, slayer, anthrax and a few others, but i wasn't really feeling it.. really wanted to see motorhead and slayer would have been awesome i'm sure as well..


I saw Motorhead for the second time ever, this year at Giagntour with Megadeth. good stuff. 

Mayhem tour didn't come near us, very disappointed. Missed Maiden in July, tickets sold out in like March I guess.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 30, 2012)

thehole said:


> I saw Motorhead for the second time ever, this year at Giagntour with Megadeth. good stuff.
> 
> Mayhem tour didn't come near us, very disappointed. Missed Maiden in July, tickets sold out in like March I guess.


 maiden were great, but i wasn't really feeling it.. it was mid july, an outdoor arena, and probably 90 plus with about 90% humidty as well.. it was hotter then fucking balls that night..
i saw them last year as well, and this year was way better, it was more of a best of show, played all of their classics ....


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 30, 2012)

I didn't see - Slayer mentioned. What about Diamond Head? Social Distortion, Dark Angel, Death Angel, Bad Religion, Johnny Thunders, Gang Green.


----------



## thehole (Aug 30, 2012)

mikeandnaomi said:


> I didn't see - Slayer mentioned. What about Diamond Head? Social Distortion, Dark Angel, Death Angel, Bad Religion, Johnny Thunders, Gang Green.


I see we live in the same place.

Slayer was mentioned in my top 10. None of the others could make it in my top ten. Love Death Angel.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

I only care for a few Slayer albums.


----------



## thehole (Sep 1, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> I only care for a few Slayer albums.


Show No Mercy
Hell Awaits
Reign in Blood
South of Heaven
Seasons In The Abyss
God Hates Us All ........are all amazing to me. The rest so-so.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;RePiuFxp7H4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RePiuFxp7H4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kgb424 (Sep 1, 2012)

blackie used to live in lake havasue arizona had a friend of friend hang out with him on the river hell of a nice guy


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 1, 2012)

Psycroptic almost made my list. The Scepter of the Ancients is such a killer album.


----------



## thehole (Sep 1, 2012)

One of my favorite Kreator songs.

[youtube]x0UuotIAQkA[/youtube]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;gSjP4oS0DwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSjP4oS0DwA[/video]

Jam out to this dudes. I washa my haaaaands...


----------



## thehole (Sep 5, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> [video=youtube;gSjP4oS0DwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSjP4oS0DwA[/video]
> 
> Jam out to this dudes. I washa my haaaaands...


LOL WTF? 

Here is some actual decent Japanese Metal.

[youtube]5Oi7etAy_mA[/youtube]


----------



## thehole (Sep 5, 2012)

My favorite Fate tune

[youtube]r-2XQR38Bm8[/youtube]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;8AaEqHVVa4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AaEqHVVa4c[/video]


----------



## thehole (Sep 6, 2012)

Mercyful Fate is just amazing, the early stuff will always remain my favorite music of all time. Mellisa, Don't Break the Oath, the earlier eps and demos. 

Here is another version of Devil's Eyes off the Unholy Sounds of the Demon Bell/Curse of the Demon Bell Tribute album. Necrophagia's Seasons of the Dead was an amazing album of it's own, I love this remake but it always makes me laugh because I first heard this with one of my buddies I laugh a lot with and we were high as hell and hearing killjoy sing Fate was hilarious but respected. 

[youtube]j5D_SgfMgys[/youtube]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahaha nailed it.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 6, 2012)

Heard these guys?

[video=youtube;e-2LaDXmFbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-2LaDXmFbQ[/video]


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 6, 2012)

http://youtu.be/s7HkHfTZNcw


8 FOOT SATIVA


----------



## thehole (Sep 6, 2012)

Definitely some progressive death there. Good stuff.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;qfRGF-MWYsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfRGF-MWYsE[/video]


----------



## thehole (Sep 6, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> http://youtu.be/s7HkHfTZNcw


lol I have heard this song before but had no idea who it was. 

[youtube]s7HkHfTZNcw[/youtube]


----------



## thehole (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuck ya, some Polish death!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;BZ_5OcjYLMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ_5OcjYLMk[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 6, 2012)

More Black "Metal" lol

[video=youtube;e7FX6sAL0Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7FX6sAL0Zw[/video]


----------



## thehole (Sep 6, 2012)

One of my favorite death bands. Swedish death to be exact on genre. The are disliked by some but for me they are the best of the best. Peter has some decent solo work to.

Newer hypoc

[youtube]Bt7roGM1rZ8[/youtube]

Older hypoc

[youtube]wwIqTDWmV8A[/youtube]

Even older hypoc

[youtube]HzgCQw47u0Q[/youtube]


----------



## thehole (Sep 6, 2012)

Love that shit Captain! 

lol @ in living color


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 6, 2012)

Spheres of Madness, perfect. That riff, man.

[video=youtube;Mqsd5Z8-czg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqsd5Z8-czg[/video]

Sick drumming.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 6, 2012)

Not real heavy,But i like them.....


[youtube]67gUOkOG0aw[/youtube]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;_p-ADV4u7fw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p-ADV4u7fw[/video]

Fucking love the solo. Sweet intro too.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Top 10 is hard.
> Not in any particular order.
> 
> Gorguts
> ...


Fucking love death.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 8, 2012)

Not exactly metal... but i was listening to some NY hardcore earlier today. H2o. Self Titled from 1996. 
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY085BreFQ0" target="_blank">[video=youtube;mY085BreFQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY085BreFQ0 [/video]5 year plan.

Sick of it all, H2o, agnostic front. I liked that shit. Still do a little bit.


----------



## elduece (Sep 8, 2012)

It gives me hope for riu metal heads over here that no one of you has brought up any meshuggah-spinoff trainwreck variants.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 8, 2012)

[youtube]RBOu_tWJVC0[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;xIZsojH-WT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIZsojH-WT0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## LazyGoblin (Sep 22, 2012)

I really listen to all kinds of music but metal is my favorite! 
WHAT ERA DID YOU GROW UP AS A TEEN? 
I was born in the early 80s, but my brother is 10 years older than me, and showed me the magic of metal. 

WHAT ARE YOUR TOP 10 FAVORITE METAL BANDS?

In Flames 
Slayer 
OLD Iron Maiden 
Finntroll 
Pantera 
Ozzy 
Sabaton 
At the Gates 
Dark Tranquility 
Children of Bodom 
(it´s really hard to list 10 favs when there are so much great music out there!) 

LAST CONCERT YOU WENT TO? 
The last time i watched a band play was at metaltown this summer, there were alot of bands playing. 

,Goblin


----------



## Beveridge.H (Sep 24, 2012)

Ive lately been getting into the djent scene (I know its typically frowned upon by "'trv00' metalheads, but here it goes in no order:

Mayhem
Nile
The Contortionist(love what these guys are doing)
Reflections
Decapitated
Gorgoroth
Darkthrone
Shining
Endstille
Behemoth
Hate Eternal
Electric Wizard 

...so many more lol


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;ya8dT7oC8qA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya8dT7oC8qA[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z0-MB_UatzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0-MB_UatzU[/video]


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 1, 2012)

Slayer and death are my favorite metal bands... I also enjoy Metallica, sepultura, pantera, and black sabbath.


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 1, 2012)

Beveridge.H said:


> Ive lately been getting into the djent scene (I know its typically frowned upon by "'trv00' metalheads, but here it goes in no order:
> 
> Mayhem
> Nile
> ...


Those bands are HEAVY man lol... That's like black/satanic metal... Nile and mayhem are great bands though


----------



## BabyPothead (Oct 9, 2012)

Opeth is hands down my #1 favorite band, but the other 9 wouldn't be in any order

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8atiEPs0bQ

-Death
-Pink Floyd
-Lamb of God (2000-2004)
-Psycroptic
-Burzum
-Cryptopsy (1994-2000)
-Emperor
-Swallow the Sun
-Ulver (1994-1996)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 9, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure I'd say I'm a metalhead, but definately seen my share of metal bands
> Judas Priest
> Motorhead
> Black Sabbath
> ...


Whew, almost thought I was going to get through this entire thread w/o the KING of metal being mentioned:

[video=youtube;czybZ-J_X9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czybZ-J_X9g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sure I can name a few metal/prog metal bands which will spin a few heads when you're smoking. 

Cynic
Gordian Knot(These are said to be Progressive Metal, but they seem to have taken it to a whole new level, it's great musicianship but I really don't think we should call it Metal... Lol)
The Faceless
Dying Fetus
Beneath The Massacre
Nile
Cryptopsy
Decrepit Birth
Decapitated
Death
Bloodbath
Necrophagist
The Red Chord
Dawn of Demise
Gorerotted
Sleep Terror
Mastodon
Cannabal Corpse(Cannabis Corpse are pretty funny too!)

I'm not really a fan of the old school Metal though, stuff like Judas Priest and Megadeth, I just couldn't bring myself to like them, perhaps it's the recording quality? I find myself not really listening to the early Dying Fetus stuff because it's low quality recording.
Black Sabbath seem to be one of the only exceptions. However, I do like Classic Rock too, such as Cream, Uriah Heap, etc.

I also tend to find myself hating a lot of Metal that is released these days. Especially genre's like Deathcore, Nu-Metal, Screamo, Emo, etc... It's all just about making a fashion statement... They all have high budget music video's with sparkling outfits and spiky hair and airbrushed skin(see Machine Head - From This Day video or Spineshank - Synthetic) and bands like Bring Me The Horizon and that fucking knob head Ollie Sykes, what an absolute bellend he is and if I could punch him in the face in front of 500 people on a stage again, I'd jump at the chance.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;GWFELW88LhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWFELW88LhI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BabyPothead (Oct 13, 2012)

Between the Buried and Me (amazing band) are pretty awesome when you're stoned. Especially the more "proggy" moments of their songs


----------



## Scroga (Oct 14, 2012)

Sylosis...Of mice and men.....anything new and fresh.......... As I lay dying are cool....Threat signal new one sick!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;gKkn-YjYmCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKkn-YjYmCA[/video]


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;iqM-zhuxiPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqM-zhuxiPw&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=FLf1dGLdO8ir1WFH6-EFpnRg&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 21, 2012)

The Faceless latest album, I'm still trying to find my head, I lost it somewhere between 0:01 and 0:02 of their album.


----------



## TerryW296 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pantera!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtnap411 (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;fLBZ9Pb2yTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLBZ9Pb2yTU[/video]

Fucking Cannabis Corpse!


----------



## Straightjacket (Oct 30, 2012)

Been lovin metal since i was a kid in the seventies. Saw Black sabbath at a fairground in 72. I was 12. They started with the song Black Sabbath off the first album. The one with the bells and thunder. As they started a storm was coming in behind them. It was like perfect, thundering and shit. The moment the show was over it started pouring. never forget that. 

top ten \\
Alice Cooper
Johnny Cash
L.A. Guns
AC/DC
Mozart
Moody Blues
Pink Floyd

Lets not forget the true kings of metal (Jethro Tull). In 1998 they beat out Metallica and Motley Crue for the Hard Rock/Metal category at the grammy awards. LOL


----------

